# Red Mist



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I gave the S2 another go-over today, with all the dust from the driveway and debris from the nearby trees it doesn't seem to stay clean for more than a few days 

I've been working my way through a load of new products which i haven't tried before, today Dodo Red Mist Tropical got its first use.

The car was protected with SN v1 2 months ago, and hasn't done many miles since. It had Gtechniq C3 applied 6 weeks ago as well.

I had intended to clay and apply another wax layer, but time got the better of me after i decided to apply one of those nano-sealents to the glass, which is where RM came into the picture 

I've got to say i'm impressed! I've tried quite a few of these quick detailer/sealent products and i really like RM.

Very easy and quick to apply, give it a quick buff, all done with noticeable gloss added. I'll check out the beading tomorrow with the expected rain :thumb:

I don't expect it to last as long as optiseal, but for some reason i liked RM more. OS it very easy to apply sure, but then so again was RM, and OS is bloody expensive and doesn't seem to bead particularly well or add anything to the surface.

I guess i'll have a proper answer when i see RM's reaction to rain tomorrow :wave:


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

*Dodo Red Mist*

I used red mist few times on my audi and it works well on the windows I am sure you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

asifsarwar said:


> I used red mist few times on my audi and it works well on the windows I am sure you wont be disappointed!


:lol: Don't tell me that after i spent ages applying that awful window cleaner cream that turns to dust when you buff it off and goes everywhere, before applying the nano-stuff!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I used RM for the first time last week, andlike you, am seriously impressed with it. Used it a couple of times on the car now, and it's definitely added something to the finish. Smells great too lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I love RM. Something I will always have in my collection. If your paint is quite clean then rm can last about 3 weeks ime.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If ou have say a wax on tht can last a good six weeks but after washing everyweekd you dry and give a quick QD over the car will it harm the durability of the wax?


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

cotter said:


> I used RM for the first time last week, andlike you, am seriously impressed with it. Used it a couple of times on the car now, and it's definitely added something to the finish. Smells great too lol


Same here, good stuff imo :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

My car has Colly 915 and all it gets is a wash with DoDo BTBM followed by RM Tropical. I dont see the need to use anything else after waxes. RED MIST is superb IMO.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Red mist is one of my all time fave products.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Yeah Red Mist is great. Make sure you go for the 'Tropical' version, I think the standard dries too quickly and then really needs buffing off. I use tropical now and it leaves a great deep shine, very soft feel to the paint. The beading is really good too, and smells nice to boot.

Ben


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep it's the tropical one i have. I had to check though as i didn't know initially that there were 2!

I an confirm that the beads are nice and defined as well :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Sonic said:


> Yep it's the tropical one i have. I had to check though as i didn't know initially that there were 2!
> 
> I an confirm that the beads are nice and defined as well :thumb:


Its chaps like you that make spending money that much easier :lol::thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Great on the bodywork, even better on the glass. I love the stuff.:thumb:

P.S. Does anybody else get electric shocks when applying RM to the windows? It gets bloody painful doing the windscreen I Can tell you!!!:doublesho


----------



## SouthernStyles (May 31, 2010)

I cant wait for mine to come in the mail this week! Im excited to see how it performs to all my other QD's and QW's


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

SouthernStyles said:


> I cant wait for mine to come in the mail this week! Im excited to see how it performs to all my other QD's and QW's


You will be very impressed i can assure you.

The finish it leaves is lovely


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

twissler said:


> Great on the bodywork, even better on the glass. I love the stuff.:thumb:
> 
> P.S. Does anybody else get electric shocks when applying RM to the windows? It gets bloody painful doing the windscreen I Can tell you!!!:doublesho


keep hold of a windscreen wiper with one hand as you do it... you then should decharge as you generate:thumb:

RM is excellent, however I find it gums up the spray head very quickly so I need to remove it after use and clean it with water or it's pretty much dead.... anyone else found that??


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Where's the best place to buy Red Mist? Can you buy it over the counter anywhere? Been wanting to try it for a while due to the reviews it gets on DW.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

kmmfc1 said:


> Where's the best place to buy Red Mist? Can you buy it over the counter anywhere? Been wanting to try it for a while due to the reviews it gets on DW.


Google is your friend :thumb:

http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CEAQrQQwAg


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think he meant walk into a store and buy it mate.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

gally said:


> I think he meant walk into a store and buy it mate.


Yes he did indeed ask if it can be bought over the counter but he also asked the "best place to buy it". So I gave him a link to a few retailers :thumb: Prices are more or less the same.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Very easy and quick to apply, give it a quick buff, all done with noticeable gloss added. I'll check out the beading tomorrow with the expected rain :thumb:
> 
> I don't expect it to last as long as optiseal, but for some reason i liked RM more. OS it very easy to apply sure, but then so again was RM, and OS is bloody expensive and doesn't seem to bead particularly well or add anything to the surface.


I really like Opti-Seal - in fact it's all I use now! Wash and then Opti-Seal direct onto car. I agreed that it doesn't bead that well - cleaned the Octy at the weekend and with the rain we've had this week, the beading was very flat and non-existent in some places.

Could RM actually replace Opti-Seal as a WOWA product? Or is there something else which would add something to the surface.


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

RM is real WOWA. Mine survives 3 washes easy.And waxalike beading


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Yeah Ive got shocks from doing the car, but more so using my finger mitt and my Dodo Juice wax, I can hear it crackling as I do the plastic bumpers (not sure why that is), had a couple of belts off it.


----------



## dazz25 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just used it after washing my car, I give the car a coat after every wash.

Just read this thread when I got in and went straight back out to give the glass a wipe down! Never used it on the glass before!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> RM is excellent, however I find it gums up the spray head very quickly so I need to remove it after use and clean it with water or it's pretty much dead.... anyone else found that??


If you turn the spray head upside down and spray until dry (like with a paint spray can) then it won't gum so quickly. But if it gums and you can't clean it, email me at dom - at -dodojuice -dot - com and we will replace the sprayhead FOC.


----------



## leach76 (Jun 10, 2009)

Last time i tried to order this there were supply issues at the websites i tried is this all sorted now? or is this just certain suppliers and you knew nothing of it?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree RM Tropical is great and wonder what the need is to have two types? 
After reading the rave reviews on here I ordered the 250ml to try. It wasn't long before I ordered the bigger 500ml so as not to run out!
If I had a tiny criticism it would be that niether bottle feel particularly strong and the spray can be spasmodic. Maybe its no bad thing as it only need to be applied very sparingly but could of course be a blocking issue as listed above.:buffer:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

westerman said:


> I agree RM Tropical is great and wonder what the need is to have two types?
> After reading the rave reviews on here I ordered the 250ml to try. It wasn't long before I ordered the bigger 500ml so as not to run out!
> If I had a tiny criticism it would be that niether bottle feel particularly strong and the spray can be spasmodic. Maybe its no bad thing as it only need to be applied very sparingly but could of course be a blocking issue as listed above.:buffer:


I think i read somewhere that if you wash the head through after use it prevents this from happening.

However i also thought that the new head design stopped the problem also.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There should be good supply of both RM and RM Tropical now - we stopped supply for a week while we checked the new gold spray heads as although these don't gum, we had a duff batch with a few that had loose dip tubes (impossible according to the manufacturer ;-)) but we know what we found... we have checked well over 100x sprays now, before being picked and packed, and all are fine, so we'll monitor the situation but the new gold spray heads are more robust and stronger in use. There is no point using anti-gumming measures as they seem totally unaffected. It was just a dip tube or ten being loose in a batch that caused a new spray head issue, after the general cr4ppiness of the old spray head design.

Why two types? Well, on colder days (and we sell to Iceland, Finland, Sweden etc) the quicker cure time is perfect - one user even wanted a QUICKER cure time than normal red mist (not possible!). And the second reason is because RM actually beat RM Tropical in head to head pre-launch testing... yes, we sent both out, people preferred RM.

Naturally, and it does show you the actual value of testing and research, about a week after launch people cried out for the slower drying solvent that was also tested, so we hurried forward the launch of RM Tropical (designed for the hotter climates we were selling to). Hence both. You can even create a mix of the two ('Sub Tropical') by mixing them together. The solvents are compatible. 

Finally, sales figures to date have RM and RM Tropical at almost even pegging - if one was way ahead of the other we'd delist one for an easy life, but the customers seem divided still...


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just curious, if Tropical version is easier to use, and essenitaly is the same as orginial, so why don't just stick with Tropical version, and stop doing normal RM ?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

See the answer above:

"Why two types? Well, on colder days (and we sell to Iceland, Finland, Sweden etc) the quicker cure time is perfect - one user even wanted a QUICKER cure time than normal red mist (not possible!). And the second reason is because RM actually beat RM Tropical in head to head pre-launch testing... yes, we sent both out, people preferred RM.

Naturally, and it does show you the actual value of testing and research, about a week after launch people cried out for the slower drying solvent that was also tested, so we hurried forward the launch of RM Tropical (designed for the hotter climates we were selling to). Hence both. You can even create a mix of the two ('Sub Tropical') by mixing them together. The solvents are compatible. 

Finally, sales figures to date have RM and RM Tropical at almost even pegging - if one was way ahead of the other we'd delist one for an easy life, but the customers seem divided still..."


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

So Dom - should it / could it / can it (RM) replace OOS as my sealant?? What is the expected durability of it.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry Dom, I didn't notice that You answered my question before


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Coops said:


> So Dom - should it / could it / can it (RM) replace OOS as my sealant?? What is the expected durability of it.


Well, RM is a spray sealant, but I am not that familiar with OOS and couldn't really comment even if I was as it would be a bit unfair.

However, you should get about a month of durability from Red Mist, if applied correctly and evenly etc.

The beading of RM is good, but not as good as the very best carnauba type waxes perhaps. It really does depend what you want from a product. Could be best to borrow a bottle and see how it compares with what you have.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Well, RM is a spray sealant, but I am not that familiar with OOS and couldn't really comment even if I was as it would be a bit unfair.
> 
> However, you should get about a month of durability from Red Mist, if applied correctly and evenly etc.
> 
> The beading of RM is good, but not as good as the very best carnauba type waxes perhaps. It really does depend what you want from a product. Could be best to borrow a bottle and see how it compares with what you have.


Thanks Dom - I prefer the WOWA type product to reduce the overall time but still with comparable results (albeit not as good as a full on detail).

Looks like I better give it a try! Now who's going to lend me a bottle


----------



## GB_LOW (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the very end f a 250ml here (nuneaton) that you can have if you want to come pick it up. I just bought a big RM tropical.. I'd also buy the aftershave if they made one. it smells that good!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never tried the 'life test' of the product. Every time, after I wash my car, I just have to spritz it with RM Tropical. Just for the joy of looking into that great wet look it gives. Damn I'm sounding like I have shares in the company, but thats the effect it has.:lol:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

westerman said:


> Just for the joy of looking into that great wet look it gives.


And the smell. Bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

@Dodo Factory

I take it you have stand at the BMW meet @Gaydon?
if so, is this stuff going to be on sale?
(I got plenty of megs stuff left,so wont be ordering anything new just yet, but will pick some up at gaydon, thats if you have any on sale there


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, we are at BMW Festival  And we will have Red Mist, Red Mist Tropical and most of the rest of the range for sale.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice one, will pick some up there then
hope you got some good deals and discounts going? lol

btw, the BTBM shampoo, whats your biggest size? 500ml? or is there a bulk version?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

500ml currently - it's very concentrated at 1:800 with water, so that's like 2 litres of normal car shampoo in reality. We may do a 1 litre version or even larger 'pro' bulk version later, but it's not a priority as most customers will be happy with the year of washes a 500ml BTBM bottle will generally provide.


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Dom,

i have a swissvax wax on my car applied over a month ago, will Tropical red mist be ok to apply on top without stripping it?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

kenny_boon said:


> Hi Dom,
> 
> i have a swissvax wax on my car applied over a month ago, will Tropical red mist be ok to apply on top without stripping it?


Totaly!


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

good, dont want to strip off the great was i have on


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

All i keep reading is lashing reviews about this, basically my method at the moment is once clayed, 

SRP/Megs
Poorboys black hole
Dodo Juice (Using lightfanastic still as it leaves ace results but thinking of buying Orange Crush soon as new car is red)

If i was to get Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical what product would it replace or whether abouts would it fit in within my current routine?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You could use Red Mist Tropical instead of a wax if you don't have time to wax, or you could use it after a wash to 'top up' the protection once the wax layer starts to wane.


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

would it be a waste of product to put it ontop of the my light fantastic?


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

also how many passes of a car does the 250ml and 500ml bottle do about?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

No it definately wont be a waste over light fantastic, infact it looks ace over all of the dodo waxes.

Once ive waxed the car (using Dodo Hard Candy) i will then add a layer of Red Mist Tropical after every other wash to keep the 'bling' look.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I have used RM 3 times now My only concern is the SN wax i applyed. I was the car 1-2 per week with Dodo SP and use RM after every wash. Will the RM weak'en the SN wax?.

I must say i am getting better with using the RM, But it does leave a very noticeble gloss and soft/smooth feel the to paint!!.

Thanks

Luke


----------

